# MSA Troopers? Offset?



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a set of 12" MSA troopers, and I am trying to find out what the offset is. Also if they will bolt right up to a Suzuki Kingquad 700? 

I almost sure brute force and Suzuki have the same bolt patter of 4/110 but I need a offset please. Thanks guys


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lay them on a flat surface, and measure from the rear to the hub, and then the front to the hub, that will be your offset 

 Rim Offset Information (How to determin) - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------

